# Lecoultre Memovox Alarm Info Need



## josh A (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've been looking acquire a mechanical alarm watch and have been offered a lecoultre alarm that appears to be in decent shape. I know this picture isn't the best but can anyone give me some more info on this? What would be a fair price to offer the seller?

thanks,

Josh


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Valuations aren't really our thing but the Memovox is well known so a poke around the usual sites should inform you there. They are good watches but spares supply is very difficult. I

have heard of them breaking springs which means a return to the manufacturer and that is very expensive. To a certain extent, this is true of most old watches so don't let it put you off owning a Memovox just be aware that the top end stuff (which this is) costs top end money to keep in good fettle.


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

Search ebay and you will see a host of them,. which will give you a good guide. Try to go for a solid gold or SS version rather than gold plate or gold filled. Make sure the alarm is working correctly at the time it is set at. LeCoultre are a good watch maker and there are more in the US ( as for some import tax I cannot fully remember meant parts were made in US rather than Switzerland ) as in Europe they were JaegerLeCoultre. Some faces have been repainted with Jaeger added. Just check and make sure.

Lovely watches though, if you get a good one they are a great investment and a piece of watch history!

Kindest Regards


----------

